# Cost of IUI/IVF abroad.



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

Does anyone know the approx prices for IVF/IUI using donor sperm and having the treatment done abroad?  I have emailed 3 clinics in Spain and the cost for DIVF is approx £5000 plus meds....isnt that approx the same as here?  I will have to get a loan so my budget is pretty tight but if I dont start sorting this out pretty soon my dream may not come true    Ive had my day 21 blood test done to see if Im ovulating and that was ok plus Ive had 4 other blood test done, I think they were for FSH/LH/clamidia and cant remember what the other one was for.  I am due to go to hospital on 9th April to get my results from bloods and hopefully they will arrange a date for me to have any relevent scans.  This is all being done via my Dr as she thinks I am in a couple relationship (well she did when it was all arranged!).  Will this keep the price of treatment down and also how long are the tests ok for?  As in if I decide to go for IUI/IVF in 6 months will the test results from this time still be valid?  Also what are the best clinics to use abroad?
Thanks in advance for any help
x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Tillie,

There is lots of info on here about different clinics abroard 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0
This will take you to the international thread, where lots of different clinics are represented.
When going abraod you need to take into consideration cost of getting there and price of accomodation and also scans and bloods needed here(if GP doing thenn thats great)
I am currently looking at Reprofit in Czech Republic, Stepan(cons) accepts blood results less than a year old.

Hope this helps

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Tillie,

I have only looked into clinics in Spain so far - it was between 9000 and 10000 Euros for donor egg & donor sperm.  This isn't far from UK prices but waiting times for donor eggs much much shorter.
From memory they accepted test results 6 months old.

Hope that helps
Dottie
x


----------



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thankyou..what is the web addi for reprofit please?  How does treatment abroad work?  do you have to go for the initial consultation and then again for treatment?  Anyone been abroad that is willing to pm me as much info as poss...sorry just finding it really hard doing this on my own and very confusing


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Tillie

In middle of cooking dinner - so hasty response, before I burn the salmon.    I posted this in Non-UK Clinic reviews earlier this year - probably FEB.  don't know about Donor Sperm, I'm afraid.  

Here's my research.  Please pm if you want any more information. 

It does get easier.  It's just a bit daunting at first.  That will pass. 

In a bit of a rush, but wanted to give you some pointers.  Got these prices and wait lists over the last two weeks. Generally price does not include flights, hotels or my meds. 

Isida (Ukraine) - £2,600 not including flights or my meds.  No waiting list
Invimed (Poland) - £3,139.63 or 4200 Euros - Wait 3 months
(told to check this by another customer of Invimed who ended up waiting much longer)
Reprofit (Czech) - September/October - can't remember the price but it was cheaper than Spain,  think it was 3100 Euros. 
Repromedia (Czech) - approx 3 - 4 months
Ceram (Marbella) - £4186 or 5600 Euros (not including flights, my drugs or additional tests – unsure on waiting list at moment)
Altra Vitra (Moscow) - no wait list - haven't done conversion yet - think Alan's post above covers that
IM Barcelona (Spain) - 9600 Euros, no waiting list
IremaValencia (Spain)- Approx £5,000 not including flights – no wait list even for blue eyes, ET 45 Days after transfer
Eugin Barcelon (Spain) – no wait list £4777 not including flights

I checked out the Treatment outside the UK and DE boards to kick off and then contacted all the clinics directly by email and phone.

I think we are opting for Isida - wait list and cost, initially, but have to get DP's agreement. 

Hope this helps, don't hesitate to contact me if you need any more info or just a sounding board. 

Lots of love
Podbean


----------



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks again.....Ive looked on the reprofit site ( http://reprofit.cz/main.php9) and cant find any info on sperm donor or cost, Im prob be really thick but my head is banging at the moment with so much going round, am I missing something?!! I have emailed them and asked lots of questions so hopefully I will hear from them soon.
Wouldnt it be nice if there was a few of us singles that could all go out the same time to give each other support 

/links


----------



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

Blimey Reprofit have replied to my email already!! , that was within 30 mins!!!!!  Just fighting with the fact that it will be using anon sperm donor now...arggg decisions. IUI is only £118 but trouble is flights would be anything between £200-£500 plus there will be other expenses


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Tillie

All this is a minefield isn't it?!!  I know exactly what you're going through.

Anyway, although I don't post much these days (I've turned into a bit of an occassional lurker on these boards recently) I thought you might be interedted in these guys. I discovered this web site earlier this evening ... a European Sperm Bank with 'Known' Donors.

http://www.europeanspermbank.com/

I have no personal experience of them so I can't comment one way or another but would be interested if anyone else has heard of or used them.

dcon_blue
xx

BTW ... my very limited experience with Reprofit is that they are always prompt with their email replies ... something which has impressed me (and many others).

/links


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry ... me again.

£200-£500!!! Wow ... is Stansted too far away from Dorset to travel to?  Sorry my Geography sucks. Reason I ask is that Ryanair flies direct to Brno and you can (if you time it right) get a good deal.

dcon_blue
xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Tillie - I have sturggled with using reprofit for the same reason - the anon sperm. They are so impressive though with their service that I'm hoping to use them still - but in a slightly different way   .

I think thats the import service that Rach on here has used.

Dcon_blue - nice to see you   . Great dog


----------



## tillie (Apr 9, 2005)

Dcon_blue...The prices were from Stansted, £199.99 is the cheapestut only on certain day so will have to wait and see.  Will take a look at that link thanks.

Emmalottie....now Im curious


----------

